# New I'm glad I found you!!!



## AbbevilleKid (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to the forum and I'm glad I found you guys and this place. To give you a brief rundown of myself, I collect 1/48 and 1/72 scale diecast WWII aircraft, I fly, I love everything WWII aircraft stemming back to when I was just a little squirt, and I guess that started growing up, with my mom and I living with my grandparents. My grandfather flew C-47's in Europe during the war, was shot down twice and was able to get back to our lines to fly another day. So that is basically why I am a WWII aircraft NUT!!!! Thanks for having me!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 18, 2006)

Ur welcome...


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome, don't be shy about posting.


----------



## AbbevilleKid (Sep 18, 2006)

O.k. well then here I go. What is the best place to find color profiles on the net of WWII aircraft, especially Mustangs???


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 18, 2006)

AbbevilleKid said:


> O.k. well then here I go. What is the best place to find color profiles on the net of WWII aircraft, especially Mustangs???



Wow that is too easy, just type in Mustang and you will get about 100000 hits on it. Not hard


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## AbbevilleKid (Sep 18, 2006)

Hunter368 said:


> Wow that is too easy, just type in Mustang and you will get about 100000 hits on it. Not hard




Oops, I should have been more specific, I'm looking for the kind of color profiles one might find in Osprey aircraft of the aces, I just would like a ton more.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2006)

Books my friend, books my friend.

By the way Osprey happens not to be the best when it comes to accuracy.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 18, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Books my friend, books my friend.
> 
> By the way Osprey happens not to be the best when it comes to accuracy.



Agreed, Nice pictures but don't take what you read in Osprey as 100% accurate.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome, you can find profiles here: WINGS PALETTE - News


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice site there, I like it. Got my siggy now from there.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 18, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nice site there, I like it. Got my siggy now from there.



Have to get rid of that wrong website in sign.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2006)

Ooops I put ww2aviation not ww2aircraft. Better fix that now! Thanks for catching that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2006)

There we go all fixed now.


----------



## Baron von Blutwurst (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice to meet you m8...the best site for mustangs I've found yet is..
8th Air Force Fighter Group - Littlefriends.co.uk


----------

